# The pen is mightier than the sword(who says you cant put a parker refill in a slim li



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm going to let you in on my secret, who says you cant put a parker refill in a slim line, I built this pen with an extended 7mm tube and a upside down slim line transmission, I pressed it into the final upside down. The nib on a standard slimline will have to be drilled out larger, I built this nib from stainless. They say a picture is worth a thousand words so here is about 3000 words. If you try it you just may like it


----------



## LEAP (Apr 24, 2009)

Nicely done,thanks for sharing this it opens up a bunch of possibilities.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 24, 2009)

that pen is just way too cool! nicely done.............bear


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that's ingenuity .. are you sure you're not an old Yankee?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 24, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Now that's ingenuity .. are you sure you're not an old Yankee?


 

I guess I am an old Yankee :O


----------



## David M (Apr 24, 2009)

i like it , thanks for showing it / brake down .


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingenious....whoda thunk.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 24, 2009)

Jim,
Talk about thinking out of the box!  I like this.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, neat idea.


----------



## Xephius (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice work, and the pen is super cool as well. I will be giving this a try myself soon!

-X



----------



## ljarvi (Sep 10, 2009)

Would you happen to know of a source for purchasing ballpoint pen tips that screw onto the rest of the pen? In other words ballpoint pen tips that are threaded. And the piece it would screw into on the other part of the pen.

Thanks for your help.
Linda Jarvi
lindajarvi@olypen.com


----------



## glycerine (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice... that's not a pen you'd want to put in your back pocket, just in case you forgot to take it out before you sat down...


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 12, 2009)

Crap, I thought I was being original, now realize I was ripping you off. Sorry man. 

Back to the coffee stain... er... drawing board. 

lol!


----------

